# alot of petroleum ebooks



## ah_sheref (12 يونيو 2007)

here is all the ebooks i uploaded 
it contains 
ahmed, tarek) - reservoir engineering handbook 
Advanced_Reservoir_Engineering 
baroid handbook 
COILED TUBING dowell handbook 
Completion Technology for Unconsolidated Formations 
Drilling_Fluids_Manual 
Well Control For The Drilling Team 
Drilling_Engineering_Workbook_-_Baker_Hughes_INTEQ 
Eni-Completion Design Manual 
Formulas and Calculations for Drilling, Production and Workover, Second Edition 
modern well test analysis 
Nitrogen Engineering 
and more ​
download
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1872075/713bd589/sharing.html​


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

على فكرة انت راجل تمام انا بدور على كتب زي دي من زمان


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

ممكن ال***** لو سمحت؟


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

*****ي 
momo_petrol***********


----------



## ah_sheref (12 يونيو 2007)

momo-petrol قال:


> على فكرة انت راجل تمام انا بدور على كتب زي دي من زمان



شكرا لك على الرد


----------



## momo-petrol (12 يونيو 2007)

ممنوع ظهور ال*****ات؟


----------



## o_algindy (13 يونيو 2007)

:13: الف شكر ليييك


----------



## ah_sheref (13 يونيو 2007)

o_algindy قال:


> :13: الف شكر ليييك



العفو وشكرا على الرد


----------



## o_algindy (13 يونيو 2007)

:14: الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## ah_sheref (13 يونيو 2007)

o_algindy قال:


> :14: الف شكر يا بشمهندس



العفو
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## ah_sheref (13 يونيو 2007)

وهنا تجدوا ايضا بعض الكتب

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1817499/59991962/sharing.html
AND

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1305891/a3f679cc/sand_managment__graval_pack_Baker_Hughes.html

AND

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2604047/28b11f47/sharing.html


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samir37 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي في الله


----------

